# Eye deformity genetic?



## UzbekFancier (Dec 14, 2014)

Hello, I have a pair of Uzbeks, they are currently sitting on a clutch and are about 13 days along. My male has a tear-drop shaped pupil in one eye, the other is a regular round shape, and so are the female's. I was thinking about it the other day and figured I should try asking some experienced breeders on here, should I be worried about him passing on the eye shape, or do you think the babies will be fine? He doesn't seem to have any vision problems. 
Thanks in advance!


----------



## Chuck K (Jan 12, 2013)

I think the pupil shape you are describing is what most people call cracked eye.
A portion of the eye is dark like the pupil, or like a bull eyed bird. Cracked eye is not uncommon in pigeons.


I believe that condition is genetic and can be transmitted to the young. My experience with it shows that it is not dominate. The condition doesn't hurt the birds, and they do not have vision problems. If you were raising show birds it would be a fault. I've seen this condition in all colors of birds, but in my family at least almond birds seem to have a greater chance of having the cracked eyes than non-almond birds.


----------



## gingerpoo (Jul 31, 2008)

Yes look closely and you may see basically a freckle near his pupil.
Another possibility is eye trauma but if both birds have it, it's then more likely a genetic thing and yes can be passed along


----------

